# White snot on my driftwood



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds like fungus to me. Hard to say though...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It has always happened with mine too. Keep syphoning, scraping it off. Eventually, it stops.......




















then the BBA moves in..


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2006)

Ottos will take care of it if you get tired of scrubbin.....


----------



## billm90 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi!


----------



## mkus (Aug 2, 2008)

I have had the same crap growing on my driftwood I just took the wood out scrubbed it and let it bake in the sun for a few days and it was gone.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

It'll be just fine. Otos like it, so do shrimp. No worries!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

roybot73 said:


> It'll be just fine. Otos like it, so do shrimp. No worries!


+2! Don't fret about it.


----------



## AngelfishGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

that's water mold, a fungus that can be removed by using a product with malachite green or methylene blue. It'd be easier and safer for the plants if you just scrape it off.


----------



## StevenLeeds (Oct 9, 2007)

I have it on some wood in my turtle tank. It's a natural looking tank so I haven't worried about it too much. 

I just figured it's like anything else it'll either completely overrun the tank and I'll start over or it will go away on it's own...


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

+3 dont worry about it

shrimp, otos eat it. it will even go away on its own over time


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

IME it always grows on new driftwood for some reason. It'll go away with scrubbing and/or Otos/shrimproud:


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

same thing here with the manzanite wood...

My shrimp didn't bother picking on it, you can remove it manually, but it is a PITA

I left it untouched for a few weeks and it all disappeared


----------

